# Chinese government orders Nikon to stop selling D600



## Harv (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't see anywhere else to post this so.....

http://petapixel.com/2014/03/17/nikon-asked-halt-d600-sales-china-scathing-nationally-televised-expose/

A good lesson for manufacturers who won't admit to product problems or deal with the issues properly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 17, 2014)

ON


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 18, 2014)

Most people here shoot with canon anyway I think 
Nikon is more expensive in china too


----------



## Harv (Mar 18, 2014)

To be fair, I remember when Canon did *NOT HAVE AN ISSUE* with the *1D3*, even though mine was included in a later recall to deal with some AF difficulties.


----------

